# opposite symptoms?



## ckc1 (May 29, 2007)

Hi, I'm new to the boards. I have suspected for a long time that I might have a thyroid problem because I have symptoms that fit hyperthyroidism such as extra hair growth, heat intolerance, unable to gain weight, etc. I recently had a blood test done, however, and it showed a high TSH level which would indicate *hypo*thyroidism. Is it normal to have the opposite symptoms of what the blood test shows you have? Thanks for your help.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hypo and hyper share some of the same symptoms. The list for both is not 100% exclusive and is also shared by many other health conditions as well.

Hair between the eyes, on the forehead, on the temples or high on the cheeks of the face are the hair growth caused by the thyroid.

Unwanted facial hair affects women of all ages, races, and ethnic backgrounds, and can start as early as the early twenties. Hereditary factors are usually the cause of unwanted facial hair in women.

However a small number of cases are caused by medical conditions such as androgen excess, hair follicles being over-stimulated by testosterone or polycystic ovary syndrom.

Medications such as certain progestins used in some brands of birth control pills or bodybuilding steroids that contain androgens or have some effects similar to androgens. 
Other medicines may indirectly cause the body to manufacture extra androgen hormones. These include some medicines to treat nausea, schizophrenia, agitation, epileptic seizures, migraine headaches, bipolar disorder, aggression and high blood pressure, as well as estrogens and opiate medications.

Occasionally, the overproduction of androgen hormones is caused by an abnormality in the ovaries, the adrenal glands or the pituitary gland of the brain.


----------



## ckc1 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I'm very new to this, so I really appreciate your advice. A question about Synthroid..... Once you start taking it, is it something you have to take for the rest of your life, or is it possible that your hormone levels will even out after a while and then you can come off of the medication?


----------

